# Repair Needed: Eskimo Quickfish



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an Eskimo Quickfish ice fishing shelter that is only a few years old. Unfortunately, on my last fishing trip, one of the support rods popped out the bottom nylon sleeve (worn through). In general, the shelter is in very good condition and has a lot of life left so I'd like to get all the nylon sleeves reinforced/repaired. 

Can anyone suggest or recommend a place that might be able to do the repairs. Hopefully, it won't be too expensive....


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I just had mine re-conditioned by a place in Clearfield. They patched the tent, bag, and pole holes. I had to epoxy the poles back into the hubs on 3 spots myself but the other stuff turned out awesome. They charged me around $40 for all of it. I will post the name of it when i remember who it was. Seems like it is Custom Canvas or something like that.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have busted mine more times than I care to admit. I had broken a set of poles and had the top part rip through the tent. I had to repair that myself kind of McGuyver style so I would be interested in learning the right place to take it to to fix it up.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

lunkerhunter2, yes please do post the name once you can remember. I appreciate the info. $40 bucks seem like a pretty reasonable amount to pay for the work you had done.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one of the older "Green" shacks. It was pretty hammered (Cats peed on it during the summer along with various holes and duct tape patches) and I was in Sportsmans Warehouse in Midvale looking at new shacks. A salesman asked if he could help me. I told him he could if he had a skin for the eskimo quickflip. He said he had one in the back but it was the green one. I think it had been back there for some time and he sold it to me for $125. I could have ordered one from the company for $175 but I wasn't sure it would even work on the "older model".

It worked great last Saturday when the wind came up on Fish Lake.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I need a new zipper sewn on the Ice Cube that I have. Anyone know any zipper guys?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Look in the Yellow Pages under canvas repairs.
There should be some one close to you.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lol are three very nice brand new quikfish III's here on base across from the Wing HQ.... i dont condone stealing, but wear black and good luck!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is off the Eskimo website.

I have a tear in my skin, how do I repair it? 10/27/2008 10:42:00 AM 

Answer 

You can purchase a patch kit online here or call us at 800-345-6007. The patch kit consists of a 12” x 12” piece of skin material and an adhesive to apply the patch to the tear area. This should be done at room temperature. Allow at least 24 hours for adhesive to set to assure proper adhesion.
It may not fix your problem though but, maybe you can talk to them about it.


----------

